# MARSOC Sailor Awarded Silver Star for Actions in Afghanistan



## peefyloo (Jan 23, 2010)

> MARINE CORPS BASE CAMP LEJEUNE N.C. (January 21, 2010) — U.S. Marine Corps Forces, Special Operations Command takes great pleasure in presenting the Silver Star to Chief Hospital Corpsman Jeremy K. Torrisi, at 4:30 p.m., Jan 22 at the 2nd Marine Special Operations Battalion, building A-66.
> 
> Torrisi put his life on the line to render aid to his fellow Marines and Sailors on June 28, 2008, in Afghanistan. In the face of overwhelming odds and as a result of his actions and selfless devotion to his country and its cause; four of his teammates are alive. During these heroic actions, Torrisi was shot in the leg, refusing treatment until his men were attended to and evacuated from their location.
> 
> Torrisi is an accomplished Sailor who has earned his Marine Combatant Dive Pin, Navy/Marine Corps Parachutist device, Enlisted Fleet Marine Force Warfare device, Enlisted Surface Warfare device and his Enlisted Aviation Warfare device.



From http://www.dodlive.mil/index.php/20...arded-silver-star-for-actions-in-afghanistan/


----------



## x SF med (Jan 23, 2010)

Good Job Sailor!  Hoo-Rah!


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome.  Thank you for your service!


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 23, 2010)

Well done, Sailor!


----------

